# Family Vision/Mission Statement



## Dearly Bought (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone crafted their own family vision/mission statement? What do you think of such things? Are there any helpful resources out there, particularly Reformed ones, related to such an endeavour?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 29, 2011)

Our church has one that we recently adopted: the Providence Vision. I've also preached a series of sermons on biblical texts relating to our vision and they were included in a book I wrote: Setting Course.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 29, 2011)

Guido's Brother said:


> Our church has one that we recently adopted: the Providence Vision. I've also preached a series of sermons on biblical texts relating to our vision and they were included in a book I wrote: Setting Course.



Thanks for the resources, Rev. Bredenhof. I'm particularly interested in the concept of adopting such for a family. Anyone familiar with this practice?


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 29, 2011)

I did actually write on for our family. It was geared more toward our homeschooling, but covered a pretty broad area. I considered what I wanted for my children, how I wanted them to treat others in our family and outside of our family, and more importantly it dealt with their relationship with the Lord. I'll have to see if I can find it. I wrote it a couple of years ago. I didn't use any resources other than the Bible and catechism.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2011)

frankly, the idea sounds a bit "gimmicky" to me. Our mission & our vision is found in WSC1. After 21 years of marriage and 5 kids I am more than a little cynical about these trends that go through the xn world every couple of years.


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe...but I found it helpful. I for one lose my focus on why I homeschool. It was a good reminder for me.


----------



## KMK (Sep 29, 2011)

Mindaboo said:


> Maybe...but I found it helpful. I for one lose my focus on why I homeschool. It was a good reminder for me.



Giving time and meditation to your goals and priorities is always helpful. My wife and I (and sometimes the kids as they are getting older) often discuss our 'vision'. We have never written it down, but it might be a good idea.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 29, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Our church has one that we recently adopted: the Providence Vision. I've also preached a series of sermons on biblical texts relating to our vision and they were included in a book I wrote: Setting Course.
> ...



Sorry! That's what I get for answering when I'm not yet fully awake.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2011)

@Mindy, we discuss goals for our children's education every year. That is just good planning & household management.

My snarkyness comes from booking speakers & conference workshop topics for our HS organisation for years. We see a steady stream of "latest" trends in topics. 

Just take you marriage vows seriously, read the scriptures & teach the catechism to your kids. After a few generations of xn's have tried that and learned that it wasn't enough (sic) then we should maybe try to come up with a "new & improved" way to have "better' xn families.

ok i'm off my soapbox.


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 29, 2011)

Kevin, I didn't take it personally. I knew what you meant. I am not a trend follower. I am just one who writes things out a lot, and it was helpful for me. Just so you know, I wasn't being snarky either


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me share a little backstory so that you know where I'm coming from. Our church's men's fellowship recently finished reading _Family Man, Family Leader_ by Phillip Lancaster. Our study challenged me to make sure that I am stepping up to the responsibility of truly leading my family. While I certainly appreciate the warning against the lure of the latest trend, the idea of vision statement for my family is something that arose as I was having a discussion with my wife about leadership and marriage. We were talking about how a common vision brings crucial unity to a marriage. We need to have the same goals in light of which to evaluate our priorities.

Personally, I find that I struggle with depression when I cannot see clear goals and progress toward them. Life can begin to feel like a "holding pattern" or a treadmill instead of the great adventure that it is. I think that the exercise of writing down a family vision and continually evaluating our priorities by it may prove useful in rightly orienting my own mind to the big picture. Also, I think that this exercise may help us to see areas of our family life where we are complacent and need to creatively pursue new goals. As a leader, I need to have our vision crystal clear and constantly before me.

Mindy, please let me know if you come across those materials. I'm interested to see any examples of what others have done.


----------

